# [SOLVED] Storing Gas Lawnmower



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

Fall is here and I don't want to have to spend another 60$ to repair my gas lawnmower again next spring so I'm trying to take extra good care of it (in terms of proper storage).

I've browsed around and here are the questions I have:

There are people that suggest emptying the gasoline from the fuel tank since that will clog up the engine and carburetor when the fuel goals bad during the winter. OK, good. But then there are people that discourage doing this because without fluid in the mower, there will be condensation and you risk having the start of rust damage in your tank. Rather, the aforementioned critics suggest an alternative method to storing your mower: fuel stabilizer. Just fill your tank up as much as you'd like, add some fuel stabilizer and then perhaps run it for 5-10 minutes to let the fuel stabilizer get into all those good spots for the long winter months. When you come back in the spring, not only has you mower not gunked from the gas you would have left in it or rusted from that which you wouldn't have left in it, but you can use that very same fuel to mow your lawn since the stabilizer kept it in top shape throughout the winter months.

Which is the best route?

Another question:

Throughout all this fuel talk, no one has mentioned anything about the mower's oil; does it stay or go? I've heard people say that you simply need to removed the old oil and leave the mower without oil during the winter months (that's if you don't plan on using it during the winter) vs. those that suggest removing the oil and just adding some new oil for the winter months.

^Again, which is the right way (or another if I haven't mentioned it)?

Someone also suggested to take out the spark plug, squirt some oil in the cylinder, put the spark plug back and then pull the starter rope slowly several times without holding down the safety handle in an effort to let the chamber oil up for the winter. Is this recommended?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Storing Gas Lawnmower*

What I do is leave some gas in the tank and add a good shot of fuel stabilizer, like a double shot. Start it and let get good a warm.

Remove plug and squirt WD 40 is the spark plug hole, rotate the engine a few turns and put the spark plug back in tight. Let the engine cool first.

Leave the oil in it, to the full mark. Change it the spring if needed.

(All my small engine gas as Sea Foam in it. I think it helps too keeping gas fresh)

I will say, I do cheat in the spring, I do use if needed, starting fluid.

BG

Added: Small engine equipment does not do well just covered up out side. Needs to be stored in shed or garage.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: Storing Gas Lawnmower*

Remember that all of your two strokes already have fuel stabilizer in them -- it's part of two-cycle oil. The only thing you sort of have to worry about with two cycles is that the fuel may evaporate leaving your gas too oil-rich, which leads to hard starting and a lot of smoking the next time you try to use the tool.

The last couple of times that I run my four strokes for a while I add a bit of Sea Foam.

I service everything in the fall, and then just go out and crank things up every once in a while. In fact, I use most everything a few times during the winter anyway as there's not snow here all the time.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

*Re: Storing Gas Lawnmower*

If by _stroke_ you mean 'cycle', my mower uses 4 cycle fuel.

I'll be leaving the fuel in the tank all winter with the fuel stabilizer that I will soon be adding. However, I'm not sure what needs to be done with the oil in the mower (i.e: when to change it, how to tell when it needs to be changed/added more, should it stay without oil for the winter, etc.) I mean, the fuel is a given: you need more, add more. But I never knew what I was doing when it comes to the oil and I don't want to have to service it again in the spring for a pretty penny.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Storing Gas Lawnmower*

Run the mower for 5 minutes once a month and you don't have to do anything else.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

*Re: Storing Gas Lawnmower*



Corday said:


> Run the mower for 5 minutes once a month and you don't have to do anything else.


I don't think that's necessarily true. Even if I ran it for 5 minutes each month during the winter inside my garage, I'd still need to add fuel stabilizer since the gas would sit there longer than it would when I'd burn it mowing my lawn in 2-3 weeks.

And what about to oil? What do I do with that?

I'm trying to go the route that requires less maintenance (i.e: filling it up and putting stabilizer and letting it be the winter).


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Storing Gas Lawnmower*

I use STA-BIL, usually putting it in the 5 gal gas can, that way both the lawn mower and the snow blower automatically get dosed, Fill up the mower after the last use.
I change the oil in the spring along with sharping the blade. For the snow blower I refill the gas tank after each use last couple years I haven't needed to use it so I should probably take the time now to see if it runs and change the oil in it..............................


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

*Re: Storing Gas Lawnmower*

Oh damn, that's a good point. You just made me realize that the 5 gal. gas can that I have my mower's fuel in was filled up at the beginning of this summer. Somehow I had the idea in my head that as long as I'm refilling the mower with the gas from that can, it's fresh gas.. clearly that's not the case since it's been in that 5 gal. gas can since the beginning of the summer. 

I think I'm going to take your advice and start adding STA-BIL directly to the full can of gas each time I go the gas station, that way there's no worrying about which gas is still good (all the gas I'll be using will always be good). I just hope that this 946ml STA-BIL that I bought this morning for 12$ lasts a while since I'll be using it more frequently that I had anticipated.

Thanks for your help, that seems the best route; to use STA-BIL all the time to just be sure, even in the summer seasons when I'm using the mower on a weekly basis, because there are times that I fill up the mower for example the first week of August and then I'm using the same batch of gasoline 3 weeks later because I haven't run out, but in reality, that gasoline has already oxidized. 

One last thing is for the oil; how do I know when the oil in my mower needs to be changed? Do you simply replace oil from a lawnmower when it's bad or do you add more new oil? I don't know the first thing about oil.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Storing Gas Lawnmower*

If you are using less the 5 gal of gas a year, then once a year in the spring bfore the first cut will do. I have a old Economy tractor with a 14 hp Koler engine it's had the oil changed once a year in the spring since new when my dad bought it in 1968...........
It used to mow 3.5 acres a week for the 1st 10 years then 1.5 acres for the second 10 then dad started paying to have the grass cut, I got it in the early 90's and used it every week up to about 5 years ago when I bought my son a brand new self propelled push mower to cut my less then 1/2 acre


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

*Re: Storing Gas Lawnmower*



> If you are using less the 5 gal of gas a year, then once a year in the spring before the first cut will do.


Do you mean I should empty and put new oil in the spring?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Storing Gas Lawnmower*

Yes empty(usually called _drain_) the old oil out and install new.
Some mowers have a plug under them others you have turn it over and drain it out of the dipstick/filler tube.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: Storing Gas Lawnmower*

Briggs and most other small engine manufacturers recommend an oil change every 25 hours or before storing the machine in the fall, whichever comes first.

Don't store your 5 gal can of gas all winter -- just use it in your car.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Storing Gas Lawnmower*

If you use a snow blower you have to store it for winter use 

Problem with changing before the winter is if it's stored in unheated space the block will condensate and it'll collect in the oil, the marine engine manufacturers said the same thing some even recommended changing the oil both before and after storage.....................:facepalm:


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: Storing Gas Lawnmower*

Speaking of mowing, we have had several nice rains this summer, compared to the two previous years when it rained about 11 inches total each year. The only downside is that I have had to mow the block you see below every couple of weeks and also half of the block that I took the picture from. 

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=120127&d=1356190122

My shop is heated so I don't have to worry about condensation, but you won't either if you crank up your mower every once in a while. I don't have to store anything per se as I've enough stuff to maintain that I'm using everything several times during the winter anyway.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Storing Gas Lawnmower*

Gas starts to deteriorate after about 30 days, a fuel stabilizer will help stay fresher up to about 3 year. Really old gas smells funny, smells like varnish.

With your usage, change the oil once a year. Old oil will be fairly dark in color. Mine get changed in the spring. Always check your oil everytime you add gas ! Make sure the oil if full when you store it, for the season.

BG


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Storing Gas Lawnmower*

In my Post #5 I of course assumed your were using a fuel stabilizer. Here in the U.S., all equipment of this type should use one of the fuel additives that counteract the effect of ethanol on the appliance.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

*Re: Storing Gas Lawnmower*



> Briggs and most other small engine manufacturers recommend an oil change every 25 hours or before storing the machine in the fall, whichever comes first.


Who the **** is going to change their oil every day? Sorry that's just absurd.



> Some mowers have a plug under them others you have turn it over and drain it out of the dipstick/filler tube.


Unfortunately mine needs to be flipped. I was told to always flip the mower with the exhaust side facing up, not to get any oil in there. How will I do so if I need to flip it over completely upside down to _drain_ the oil in the spring?



> Don't store your 5 gal can of gas all winter -- just use it in your car.


So if there's any gas left in the 5 gal can after I filled up the mower and added stabilizer (to the mower), I just dump the remaining fuel in my car (instead of adding stabilizer to it (the can) also and storing it)?



> Problem with changing before the winter is if it's stored in unheated space the block will condensate and it'll collect in the oil, the marine engine manufacturers said the same thing some even recommended changing the oil both before and after storage.....................


Damn. It never occurred to me that a gas lawnmower was essentially like caring for a car engine. I just got one because I was fed up of using electrical extension cords with electric mowers!

MPR, I see the street sign intersection in the photo. Coming to get you! :grin:



> Always check your oil everytime you add gas ! Make sure the oil if full when you store it, for the season.


What exactly am I "checking" for when someone says "check your oil"? 

Corday, I have no one to ask for this stuff lol my dad used to do everything backwards. He didn't even know what fuel stabilizer was/did before I told him about it.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Storing Gas Lawnmower*

The 25 hours, is 25 hours of use!

Your are checking your to make sure you keep it up to the full mark. Also the darker it is the dirtier it is.

BG


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

*Re: Storing Gas Lawnmower*

OH, I feel like a ******* now lol thanks


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: Storing Gas Lawnmower*

Always tilt a mower the way that the manufacturer recommends or you can get oil in the carburetor, which makes for hard starting until it's cleaned out.

If you can't find a drain plug on a four-cycle push lawnmower, then look under the mower deck as that's where they often are. If there is no plug there then drain the oil out the place you put it in.

What model of mower do you have? You can probably find a YouTube video of how to drain the oil.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Storing Gas Lawnmower*

Draining the oil from the bottom is a good time to check the blade. Remove and sharpen if needed.

BG


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: Storing Gas Lawnmower*

5gal gas can for what?? I use 5gal cans for my bigger mower (holds 14 gallons) but use a 2gal for my push mower....and a 1gal for the trimmer. No way I'm wrestling a 5gal can to fill up a 2qt tank.......:nonono:. Actually, I only put 5gal in my big mower at a time......split the -5gal between both tanks and leave 1/2gal in the can. With bigger equipment always have enough gas on hand to get it back to the garage or storage area. 

I run my tanks low so I can keep fresh gas in them.....never know what the weather's gonna do and if the grass is gonna grow. Last year I used my mower very little.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Storing Gas Lawnmower*

There is always something around here that needs some gas in it..............from the neighbor who pushed his car down the street so I could see why it shut off and won't start, plus it's left over from when I used the tractor to cut the grass it holds 4 gal............


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: Storing Gas Lawnmower*

I bought a new can a few weeks ago on a whim because it looked interesting. It's the 1.25 gal one you see below and I now use it with oil mix for the small two-cycle engines. That push button is as handy as can be for filling small gas tanks.











The big cans are like this one, mine have a fuel strainer basket inside the nozzle and I also have a metal strainer funnel I use with them. That automatic cap works pretty well.










All the gas gets stored in a separate shed away from everything else as both the shop and garage have gas heat and the shop has a gas hot water heater. The only problem with this arrangement is the gas gets really cold in the winter -- try starting a two-stroke sometime with a 0 F gas-oil mix -- better have a can of ether!


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

*Re: Storing Gas Lawnmower*



SABL said:


> 5gal gas can for what?? I use 5gal cans for my bigger mower (holds 14 gallons) but use a 2gal for my push mower....and a 1gal for the trimmer. No way I'm wrestling a 5gal can to fill up a 2qt tank.......:nonono:. Actually, I only put 5gal in my big mower at a time......split the -5gal between both tanks and leave 1/2gal in the can. With bigger equipment always have enough gas on hand to get it back to the garage or storage area.
> 
> I run my tanks low so I can keep fresh gas in them.....never know what the weather's gonna do and if the grass is gonna grow. Last year I used my mower very little.


Sorry I made a mistake. I use a 5L cantine. And it still have a tiny bit of gas in there after having filled it up at the beginning of the summer (May-ish), which means I use a lot less gas than I made it sound earlier. The only thing that uses gas is the mower.

This is my mower: 




I'm always scared to run my mower out of gas (because I don't know if that's bad for it) so I just always add a little gas before I mow each week.



Basementgeek said:


> Draining the oil from the bottom is a good time to check the blade. Remove and sharpen if needed.
> 
> BG


I'll check if I can drain from the bottom. And how do I sharpen the blade? The mower is new (I bought it two summers ago) and used it for both summers... I have a bench grinder that is new but I've never used it before. It's stored somewhere in it's new box in my garage. I think my dad bought it and never ended up using it for anything and left it here when he moved out.

MPR, my gas can is just the small red ones like this:


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Storing Gas Lawnmower*

Your blade doesn't need to razor sharp, but should not be blunt either.

2 choices for you, have it sharpened or replace it. Replacement could be as cheap as the sharpening. They also need to balanced. I use a 4 inch disc grinder, a hand held grinder and have a balancer. You should be able to find a video on how to do it your self. (the average person will not have these)

If the blade just a little touch up, on the edge I use a file, is all.
Be sure to disconnect the plug wire first!, before removing.

Your have a very basic mower, about anyplace that sells mower will have 20in
baldes.

BG


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Storing Gas Lawnmower*

Only pays to sharpen if there's not a big "chunk" taken out of it. If there is, be more careful and clean-up prior to mowing.:smile:


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: Storing Gas Lawnmower*



> Be sure to disconnect the plug wire first!, before removing.


This is excellent advice. New push mowers sold in the US (Canada too?) now have to have a kill switch/blade brake that you have to hold down to start and run the engine but old mowers could actually be started by spinning the blade -- just like an old-timey airplane engine.

If you hit something and knock a dent in the blade, just hammer it out as much as you can and sharpen the dent. Don't worry about the edge being straight -- my field mower blades look like bread knife blades they have so many dents and dings. What's important though is that they are fairly balanced. On a push mower, with the blade attached directly to the drive shaft, you will definitely know it if you have an out-of-balance blade. You don't need a fancy tool to balance a blade -- just drive a nail and hang the blade horizontally from it. If one end drops then raise it level, if it drops again then it's heavy and you need to grind some more from that side.

Your blade doesn't need to be razor sharp. In fact, if it is it will dull faster. Remember that weed eaters cut pretty well with spinning plastic strings -- just thin the edge to less than 1/64" (0.4 mm). Keep the grind angle of the original blade too or the blade also will dull faster fast.

I generally replace my field mower's blades once a season but I'm mowing about 3 acres of brush and weeds twice a week with them too. I've never replaced the push mower blade and it's a '97 model. Twenty inch mower blades are only $10 but why even spend that if a little time with a grinder or file can restore your blade to a like-new cutting edge.

As for the exact procedure to follow for changing your oil -- the manual for your mower is just for the deck assembly. You need to use the Briggs manual that came with the mower for engine maintenance. If you don't have one, we might be able to fine an online engine manual but need the exact engine model number -- Briggs has about a thousand different engine models.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Storing Gas Lawnmower*

On the subject of plug wire and kill switches, I once took a neighbor to the hospital with three severed fingers. He was holding a rag tightly around the hand and had walked about 200 yards to my house. This was before the days of digital re-attachments. I've been extra careful with both push mower and tractor ever since. Eye protection with mower and string trimmer a good idea also.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

*Re: Storing Gas Lawnmower*

Thanks BG, I don't think the mower blade is dull, I just wanted to know how to do it for when I will need to. And like I said before, I have a bench grinder, somehow lol



> New push mowers sold in the US (Canada too?) now have to have a kill switch/blade brake that you have to hold down to start and run the engine


I have that.



> Twenty inch mower blades are only $10 but why even spend that if a little time with a grinder or file can restore your blade to a like-new cutting edge.


Quite my logic. Sharpen 'till you can't anymore then buy a new one.

MPR,

Here are some photos of my mower but I wasn't able to find the model, only the serial number. I found the manual but it doesn't say much about which model the mower is (it only included a range of mowers that it could be (probably the same manual for 3-4 mowers). Also, the manual doesn't say how to check that the oil is good, it only tells you how to add more.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Storing Gas Lawnmower*

Usual oil change interval is once per mowing season. Some prefer to syphon it out rather than the tilt and dump metnod.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

*Re: Storing Gas Lawnmower*

Well like right now I put new oil at the beginning of summer. I won't be using my mower all winter. I'm obviously going to put new oil in the spring.. but for now, should I drain the oil that's still in there or not (before storing it)?


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: Storing Gas Lawnmower*

The label has emission info and is not the model number per se, which will be stamped on the engine somewhere. However, I did find a Russian-language service manual that showed a similar model having its oil changed by just pouring the old oil out the dipstick cap.

In my opinion, leaving the old oil in over the winter also leaves in all of the breakdown products and acids in the old oil, which can attract water and eat at the parts of the engine over the winter. New oil is full of new additives that help fight corrosion in a stored motor. Run the mower a few minutes after changing the oil to disperse the new oil throughout the engine before storage. 

Locate model number


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Storing Gas Lawnmower*

Never store it without oil, too easy to forget or for someone else to attempt to start it.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Storing Gas Lawnmower*

As it has been said, leave old oil in it for the winter.

In the spring, before you cut grass, get the engine started and let it run for several minutes. Then let it set unitl it cools down some then drain the oil by way of the bottom plug. You want to drain it when it is still warm. If it hot there is a skin burn hazard.

Oh, make sure the oil is still full first, before starting. 

BG


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

*Re: Storing Gas Lawnmower*

So basically, i take out this old oil now then store it with new oil for the winter. THEN WHEN SPRING COMES AROUND, i empty that oil that was in there for the winter and put new oil once again? Am i getting this right?


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: Storing Gas Lawnmower*

No, just change the oil once a season, I mentioned why I like to do it in the fall. When spring comes around you fill the tank with gas, _check_ the oil, crank the engine up and go a mowing.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Storing Gas Lawnmower*

Your choice, change in the fall or spring, it just always has to have a full crankcase of oil. Even just setting/stored.

BG


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

*Re: Storing Gas Lawnmower*



MPR said:


> No, just change the oil once a season, I mentioned why I like to do it in the fall. When spring comes around you fill the tank with gas, _check_ the oil, crank the engine up and go a mowing.


That sounds like a plan. So I'll empty this oil (that was added at the beginning of the summer) when I do my last mow for the fall. I'll then put some new oil in there for the winter and then I can use that same oil that was stored during the winter to do my mowing in the summer. When you say I still have to "check" the oil in the spring, do you mean to check if the level is enough and that the colour is right? 

Also, you say to fill the tank with gas when spring comes around; my mower has gas in there now but I doesn't have any stabilizer since I just decided to start using it recently. Considering that the fuel has been in that tank all summer without a stabilizer, you wouldn't recommend adding stabilizer to that gas and leaving it in the mower would you, right? Since that gas is surely already _done_ (oxidized)... Rather, would you suggest me to run the mower out of all that gas that's in there now and then add a fresh batch of fuel with stabilizer for the winter or just run the tank out of gas and leave it empty? Either way I need to get rid of that bad gas before storing it this winter since it's old.

I know what to do for the oil, as I mentioned above, but I'm still undecided about which is the best approach for leaving vs not leaving gas in the mower tank during winter (since some people say it may rust without gas depending on what the inside of your mower's tank is made of).


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: Storing Gas Lawnmower*

If you are going to store gas all winter, either in an engine or in a can, it should have stabilizer added. Add the stabilizer and run the motor for a couple of minutes to get it into the fuel lines and carb before storing the mower for the winter.

I doesn't hurt to use the leftover summer's gas you have in the gas can in your car, then you don't have to add stabilizer. It also doesn't hurt to crank up your small motors once every couple of months, even if you have added stabilizer.

Some people like to run engines dry before storage but I find this makes for harder starting in the spring. Also, I think that it's harder on the seals, which are meant to be "wet." Finally, it encourages rust, so I don't recommend it.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Storing Gas Lawnmower*

Is your tank metal? Agaiin I leave gas in mine with stablizer.

Since you are determined to change the oil before winter, dump the old gas.

Sounds like you have a really small yard. I would have an electric mower if I had a tiny yard

BG


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

*Re: Storing Gas Lawnmower*

I won't have time, room or remember to run my mower in my garage during the winter once in a while. That's why I'm trying to take an approach that would best suit a mower that will be fully dormant throughout the entire winter season.

I'll put the leftover gas that's in my can in my car. One thing I don't understand is the following:



> When spring comes around you *fill the tank with gas*, check the oil, crank the engine up and go a mowing.


...implying that there will be no gas in the tank when you first take it out in the spring, but then...



> Also, I think that it's harder on the seals, which are meant to be "wet." Finally, it encourages rust, so *I don't recommend it*.


_it_ being keeping the mower empty? Isn't that the opposite of what you recommended above?



> Is your tank metal? Agaiin I leave gas in mine with stablizer.


How do I find out if it's metal?



> Since you are determined to change the oil before winter, dump the old gas.


why this?


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: Storing Gas Lawnmower*

You are _way_ overthinking all of this. I said "fill your tank" and "check your oil" because that's just what you do before every mowing session. Whether you change the oil at the end of the season or beginning really doesn't matter all that much. I think it's a bit better to change it at the end of the season but the main thing is that you change it once a year.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Storing Gas Lawnmower*

I agree with MPR, you are making this much to hard. If you don't know plastic from metal, thats sad.

BG


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Just to answer your question, guessing it is steel, looking at the pictures.

It is old designed engine, in block valves, using a pulse jet carb. You can always check the tank with a magnet, if it sticks it is steel. 

Again your choice, drain/run dry or put fresh gas with fuel preserver in it.

I think we all should be done with this topic by now.

BG


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

Sorry for being so persistent, just trying to be sure.

I think I've made up my mind as to what is the best route:

The oil changes will be done in the spring (since MPR mentioned "Whether you change the oil at the end of the season or beginning really doesn't matter all that much", so I'm assuming the important part is just to have oil at all in there at all times).

For the gas, I'm just going to add a hint of stabilizer to the remaining gas before my last run so by the time the tank is out of gas and ready for storage, I can leave it without gas without the fear of rust or damage since the stabilizer will have made its way into the entire engine pretty well.

Any final objections?


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Let us know come springtime.....:smile:

At the end of the season I pull mine into the garage and turn the key off. Been doing that for 9 years so far and it fires up with no trouble after sitting all winter. Will do the first spark plug change next season when I change the oil and sharpen the blades. I also lube everything (spindles and other moving parts that have a grease fitting). 

'Bout ready to make what may be the last cutting of the season.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

This post is closed

BG


----------

